# Competition time



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Time for another?

This is for once again is in return for members using the eBay/amazon links when they purchase anything.

Will sort out the prizes in the next few days.

Should we have another photo comp?


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice one Roy!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds good to me, Roy. :thumbsup:


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Names out of a hat, please.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Great, your competition, I'll go with whatever you choos :notworthy: e


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roy said:


> Should we have another photo comp?


 No.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Lucky dip please. But the name must begin with R.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Always up for a competition :clap:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice one Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

robden said:


> Lucky dip please. But the name must begin with R.


 Or B.....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Lucky Dips are boring :tongue:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roy said:


> Lucky Dips are boring :tongue:


 I strongly disagree... :laugh:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> Lucky Dips are boring :tongue:


 How about worst shirt ? I might have a chance at that :laugh:

wook


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Roy said:


> Lucky Dips are boring :tongue:


 So are photo comps when when you can't take a decent photo. :taz:

:biggrin:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

How about a photo of a lucky dip? (With my name coming out of the hat please!)


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I recommend a simple "names out of the hat" prize draw, which is guaranteed to be impartial and fair to all members:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I think it should be based on post count ie highest (whoever that might be) wins


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

robden said:


> Lucky dip please. But the name must begin with R.


 +1 so long as the second letter is i


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Roy said:


> Lucky Dips are boring :tongue:


 Not if you have zero talent at photography they're not. :baby:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Davey P said:


> I recommend a simple "names out of the hat" prize draw, which is guaranteed to be impartial and fair to all members:


 Just because my cat doesn't like you, you leave my name off the list. I'm off for a sulk now ! :laugh:

I'm up for a competition, whatever it may be. :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

We could have a cat show!!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Wots the point it will only end up in Cambridgeshie with a guy with a funny hat mentioning no names!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Mr Levity said:


> Just because my cat doesn't like you, you leave my name off the list. I'm off for a sulk now ! :laugh:


 What goes around, comes around.....


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Biker said:


> We could have a cat show!!


 I've got 4, that's 3 more than any sane person should have !

No, 4 more ! :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Have a triathlon, Roy. A quiz, with the top 20 going forward to a photo comp, with the final 10 going into the hat.

Would combine knowledge, skill and a little bit of luck! Make 'em work for it! :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes please Roy, I'm up for a comp :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Photography rules me out. :yes:

Lucky dips.....Davey rules me out. :yes:

Quizzes......I was never at school. :yes:

Hmm, how about.......who can list the most notable timekeeping devices since time began. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> Photography rules me out. :yes:
> 
> Lucky dips.....Davey rules me out. :yes:
> 
> ...


 Excuses, excuses, Alan....would you like Roy to just send you the prize? :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Remember the gold Blue Peter badge for winning a competiton? I reckon you should make a different coloured lapel badge for winners of your comps, Roy. They would become sought after. :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Remember the gold Blue Peter badge for winning a competiton? I reckon you should make a different coloured lapel badge for winners of your comps, Roy. They would become sought after. :thumbsup:


 That's alright.......I'll paint my own then. :tongue:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

How about an Easter Egg hunt? Stay with me on this I'm making it up as I go along :biggrin: The way I see it working is - Roy finds a random (clean lol) website he then gives us some clues about this website to help us hunt it down - we then post our answers, all correct answers go in a hat and the winner is drawn randomly from these?

Just a thought


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Yeah. As @Roger the Dodger says but with the proviso, no mods allowed. :yes:

Rob....


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

robden said:


> Yeah. As @Roger the Dodger says but with the proviso, no mods allowed. :yes:
> 
> Rob....


 We don't need the different coloured badges. Roy has made the mods wear special RLT epaulettes at all times, made out of broken Smiths and Christopher Ward watches...

:tongue:



robden said:


> Lucky dip please. But the name must begin with R.


 What a shame your name begins with a r and not a R


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

wookie said:


> How about worst shirt ? I might have a chance at that :laugh:
> 
> wook


 I may be able to offer a bit of competition there. :laughing2dw:


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Everyone runs a parkrun this Saturday and the person with the best Age Graded score wins!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

We could have a 'Grand Slam' competition, see who makes the biggest mess.....


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Davey P said:


> No.


 Ask Gypsy first :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

RWP said:


> Ask Gypsy first :laugh:


 She said no as well :tongue:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Davey P said:


> She said no as well :tongue:


 Women !!!!!!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

RWP said:


> Women !!!!!!


 In this case she is right, a photographic competition is a crap idea. In fact, any competition involving skills or expertise of any kind should be banned on here. I will PM Roy to see if this can be implemented ASAP... 

:rltrlt:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

How about writing " Davey P" on forty bits of paper , give them a good shuffle, and pull the winner out of a hat? 



Davey P said:


> In this case she is right, a photographic competition is a crap idea. In fact, any competition involving skills or expertise of any kind should be banned on here. I will PM Roy to see if this can be implemented ASAP...
> 
> :rltrlt:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

RWP said:


> How about writing " Davey P" on forty bits of paper , give them a good shuffle, and pull the winner out of a hat?


 That would have been my other suggestion, but with less bits of paper to increase my odds of winning... :tongue:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s a novel idea - how about a competition for the forum member with the longest name or the one with the most names whichever is greater eg...

There are 31 letters in my name & my initials are D.I.C.D.M (mothers  ) beat that :tongue:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Here`s a novel idea - how about a competition for the forum member with the longest name or the one with the most names whichever is greater eg...
> 
> There are 31 letters in my name & my initials are D.I.C.D.M (mothers  ) beat that :tongue:


 Your initials are D.I.D.D.U.M.S ? :huh:

guess my initials


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

RWP said:


> Your initials are D.I.D.D.U.M.S ? :huh:
> 
> guess my initials


 "Really Weird Penshioner"...........


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

RWP said:


> Your initials are D.I.D.D.U.M.S ? :huh:


 Should have gone to Specsavers :laugh:

For the shortsighted amongst us let`s try that again ....

My initials are D.I.C.D.M.

:tongue:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Right here is what I am thinking, there will be 59 entries, you pick a number between 1 and 59, no one can have the same number.

When all the entries are in we wait for the next lottery draw. The first number drawn from the lottery will win the first prize, second number second prize and third for the third prize, what do you think?

No entries yet please, just trying to work it out.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Here`s a novel idea - how about a competition for the forum member with the longest name or the one with the most names whichever is greater eg...
> 
> There are 31 letters in my name & my initials are D.I.C.D.M (mothers  ) beat that :tongue:


 33 over 5 names :tongue:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hughlle said:


> 33 over 5 names :tongue:


 Initials? :biggrin:

Don`t you hate those forms that ask you to fill in your full name?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> "Really Weird Penshioner"...........


 Ahhhhhhh ....... young Alan :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Right here is what I am thinking, there will be 59 entries, you pick a number between 1 and 59, no one can have the same number.
> 
> When all the entries are in we wait for the next lottery draw. The first number drawn from the lottery will win the first prize, second number second prize and third for the third prize, what do you think?
> 
> No entries yet please, just trying to work it out.


 Sounds good to me Roy :thumbs_up:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

RWP said:


> Ahhhhhhh ....... young Alan :thumbsup:


 You really should know better Rog :yes: .........give the dog a bone. artytime:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Roy said:


> Right here is what I am thinking, there will be 59 entries, you pick a number between 1 and 59, no one can have the same number.
> 
> When all the entries are in we wait for the next lottery draw. The first number drawn from the lottery will win the first prize, second number second prize and third for the third prize, what do you think?
> 
> No entries yet please, just trying to work it out.


 I'm in 37 please!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice one Roy, whatever the competition is, i'm in! :tongue:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

That sounds good........I've just received my new passport Roy :thumbsup:

Who's monitoring the speed poster now :bash:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Biker said:


> I'm in 37 please!


 No entries yet please, just trying to work it out. :laugh:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah but I am getting first dibs on 37..... just in case..


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> That sounds good........I've just received my new passport Roy :thumbsup:
> 
> Who's monitoring the speed poster's now :bash:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

That means the rules are not yet finalized. So I'll take 1 through to 36 please :yes:



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Initials? :biggrin:
> 
> Don`t you hate those forms that ask you to fill in your full name?
> View attachment 10867


 HAFLE

Honestly can't remember the last time I had to fill anything in. Although I hate any form which asks me to use block capitals. I am simply incapable of doing it. Looks like a 2-year old filled the form out.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Statistically 27 is the most drawn first ball of the national lottery.

That's the good thing about statistics. You can just make them up. That is 110% true!

Signed Donald J Trump


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, ready to go?

There are six watches to win, three watches will go to the first number drawn, two watches to the second number drawn and one watch to the third number drawn.

The prizes will remain a mystery until they are won 

Here's where to enter and instructions : http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/prize-draw/


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Instead of just picking 1 number why not pick 6 lottery numbers. Wed and Sat main draw balls only count - no bonus balls. Balls out are marked off. Whoever's is marked off first wins?

Might take a couple of weeks to get a winner though


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Damo516 said:


> Instead of just picking 1 number why not pick 6 lottery numbers. Wed and Sat main draw balls only count - no bonus balls. Balls out are marked off. Whoever's is marked off first wins?
> 
> Might take a couple of weeks to get a winner though


 I thought of that but imagine if you get 6 numbers and don't buy a real ticket you would be gutted :laugh:

It's already up and ready to enter : http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/prize-draw/


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Have submitted my entry....Cheers Roy. :thumbsup:

:rltrlt:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

would love to enter but doesn't seem to work from a Mobile device 

would love number 24 or failing that number 26 if possible?


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

Entry submitted. Thanks Roy.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

My entry is in, so I reckon there's not much point anyone else entering............ :tongue:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Entry submitted thanks Roy, good luck to all who enter. * :notworthy:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the chance to enter the comp Roy. My entry is now in. Good luck to everyone - except @Davey P - you win to darned many as it is :laugh:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

brummie1875 said:


> *Entry submitted thanks Roy, good luck to all who enter. * :notworthy: ~ Especially Biker, as he REALLY deserves to win


 There you go mate, fixed it for you...


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Also on my mobile, would it be possible to have number 7 please @Roy?

I can see who and numbers taken but nowhere to add my entry...


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Hi Roy,

I entered with 7 but then just now saw *Damo516's** request for 7 which he posted above 35 minutes sooner. If there is a way to give Damo516 the 7 he requested first and change mine to 27 I don't mind either way.*

*No idea how this went to bold type?*


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm in! Good luck to everyone and thanks to Roy!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roddyjb said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> I entered with 7 but then just now saw *Damo516's** request for 7 which he posted above 35 minutes sooner. If there is a way to give Damo516 the 7 he requested first and change mine to 27 I don't mind either way.*
> 
> *No idea how this went to bold type?*


 Ok, I'll change it.

just to remind everyone, you can't enter on a mobile.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Biker said:


> There you go mate, fixed it for you...


 *I only realised that I hadn't finished my post when I pooped upstairs just, good job you're on the ball. *


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

brummie1875 said:


> *I only realised that I hadn't finished my post when I pooped upstairs just, good job you're on the ball. *


Oh dear. Hope you've got an upstairs lav 

Sent from my LG-K350 using Tapatalk


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Mmm flaming predictive text. Technology overload.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't know how to remove first choice so made second choice hope that is ok ?can someone remove first choice it was number 13


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

chocko said:


> Don't know how to remove first choice so made second choice hope that is ok ?can someone remove first choice it was number 13


 You snooze you lose. That's my lucky number thankyouverymuch!


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks @Roy @Roddyjb :thumbsup:

Why does it not allow entries from a mobile? Sure this was the same as one of the last comps...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

chocko said:


> Don't know how to remove first choice so made second choice hope that is ok ?can someone remove first choice it was number 13


 Sorted :thumbsup:



Damo516 said:


> Thanks @Roy @Roddyjb :thumbsup:
> 
> Why does it not allow entries from a mobile? Sure this was the same as one of the last comps...


 The way I have done it has never worked on mobiles, however you can force your mobile browser to desktop mode which will work.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

brummie1875 said:


> *I only realised that I hadn't finished my post when I pooped upstairs just, good job you're on the ball. *


 he said pooped :rofl:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I got confused, so if anybody else is confused, I chose 58. I think. :wacko:


----------



## Humbug (Mar 13, 2016)

Tried to enter - but access is denied....

Is it because I have a post count of only 36?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Roy said:


> Sorted :thumbsup:
> 
> The way I have done it has never worked on mobiles, however you can force your mobile browser to desktop mode which will work.


 Thank you Roy for sorting my first post out :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Humbug said:


> Tried to enter - but access is denied....
> 
> Is it because I have a post count of only 36?


 That is correct, only members with over 50 posts can enter, as with all previous competitions.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Mr Levity said:


> I got confused, so if anybody else is confused, I chose 58. I think. :wacko:


 I mean, how hard can it be ? :bash: :biggrin:

Thanks for sorting my entry out. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Are we there yet Roy? Are we there?


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Need another 26 entrants?


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Robden said:


> Need another 26 entrants?


 can we all have two goes then?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Robden said:


> Need another 26 entrants?


 Come on everyone, you've got to be in it to win it


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Roy said:


> Come on everyone, you've got to be in it to win it


 Can't we just have a rollover if nobody wins this time Roy ?

wook


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

wookie said:


> Can't we just have a rollover if nobody wins this time Roy ?
> 
> wook


 Yeah let's have a rollover...........in the sandpit............with no clothes on..................................or is that just me?!? :crazy5vh:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Robden said:


> Yeah let's have a rollover...........in the sandpit............with no clothes on..................................or is that just me?!? :crazy5vh:


 roly poly's are ace and I don't mind admitting it :yes:


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

I like Roger the Dodger's suggestion even though it will guarantee I won't win!


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

:sadwalk: :watch:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

:yahoo:

Just thought I'd get the celebrations in early.... :tongue:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Davey are you celebrating my victory already?!?!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Biker said:


> Davey are you celebrating my victory already?!?!


 No.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry I've got a lot on this week, will sort this out in a few days :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roy said:


> Sorry I've got a lot on this week, will sort this out in a few days :thumbsup:


 :swoon:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Roy said:


> Sorry I've got a lot on this week, will sort this out in a few days :thumbsup:


 must be awful having to set aside time to count your money :biggrin:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

SBryantgb said:


> must be awful having to set aside time to count your money :biggrin:


 No that takes 5 minutes, I've got someone in hospital


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Roy said:


> No that takes 5 minutes, I've got someone in hospital


 Sorry to hear that Roy - please send them our best wishes.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I was just in the hospital for a week. Hope all goes well Roy!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

So sorry for the delay on this, had a death in the family.

We will do it on next Saturday's national lottery. 15th April

Prizes are as follows, with the winner haviung first choice of three watches, 2nd place two of the remaining three watches and the final watch left to third place,

The prizes are :

Accurist Minute repeater.










Sekonda 3252










Acctim Radio controlled talking watch










Lorus Sports Military Style










Acctim Radio Controlled










Good Luck


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

@Roy, so sorry for your loss.

I cannot for see the "add new record" button anywhere on this competition. I would like number 20 please.

I'm sorry for being a numpty.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> @Roy, so sorry for your loss.
> 
> I cannot for see the "add new record" button anywhere on this competition. I would like number 20 please.
> 
> I'm sorry for being a numpty.


 I've added No 20 for you, entry is now closed, that's why you couldn't add a new record :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh sorry, and thanks!


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Roy.

Good effort on the watches, some nice variation.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Good luck everybody if there is a spare number count me in if its too late then no probs :thumbs_up:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Best wishes @Roy ! :yes:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your recent loss @Roy


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Condolences on your sad loss, Roy...it's never easy.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry for your loss roy


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Sympathies Roy


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

My condolences for your loss Roy.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Sympathies Roy


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

My condolences Roy at your loss.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Roy, thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Really sorry to hear that Roy, please accept my condolences on your loss mate


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My condolences for your loss Roy


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, Roy


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Condolences on your loss Roy, always difficult times.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you for everyone for the kind comments,

The prize draw will be based on tonight's National Lottery draw so keep an eye out for your numbers and good luck!


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Well done to the winners, :thumbsup: and thank you Roy for your generosity.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

brummie1875 said:


> *I only realised that I hadn't finished my post when I pooped upstairs just, good job you're on the ball. *


 Seems that 'Pooped' was appropriate for my choice of numbers in the end after all. :sadwalk:

Congratulations to all the winners, some fresh names on the podium. :thumbs_up:

Thanks as always to @Roy for providing some great prizes yet again. :rltrlt: Great place to be, here at TWF. :yahoo:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Good effort all. This is why i never have and never will enter the lottery


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Jiggered if I know who won.....complete mystery :bash:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

8...,,,10.........16 were first three numbers .......sadly not me, not even Davy   but @Roy thank you for the competition :rltrlt:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I wasn't even close !

Well done to whoever the mystery winners were.

Thanks for the chance though @Roy, I look forward to the next one.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> 8...,,,10.........16 were first three numbers .......sadly not me, not even Davy   but @Roy thank you for the competition :rltrlt:


 Is it not the first, second and third numbers drawn rather than the three lowest numbers drawn?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Robin S said:


> Is it not the first, second and third numbers drawn rather than the three lowest numbers drawn?


 Oh dear,, probably too much chocolate. Think you right,best wait for the stewards to decide .


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Not sure if 8 was the first to be drawn. :huh:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The draw order was 31 19 8

The competition stated first number drawn so this is the order.

1st Place @Shoughie0

2nd Place @Robin S

3rd Place @Leberkäse

@Shoughie0 please contact me to let me know which three watches you would like.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Well done all 3 :clap:

Thanks for the comp Roy


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Well done winners.....

Thanks Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Congratulations to the winners artytime:

& Roy, I`m glad you took my suggestion about not including a certain skier`s name in the draw, you know it makes sense :thumbs_up:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

First place has been claimed so can @Robin S please PM me with which two of these three watches you would like


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh my giddy aunt! I never do the lottery. This has been a fantastic surprise.

Congratulations to the other winners and thank you to all the forum members that make this such a brilliant place.

Thank you Roy for a fun competition, the generous prizes and a great forum.


----------



## Leberkäse (Feb 11, 2017)

Cripes, I mean just cripes !.

Cheers Roy.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Congratulations to all the winners, thanks for the opportunity Roy. :thumbsup:

:rltrlt:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hey congrats you winners, thanks roy for comp

I am so happy for all the winners



deano


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

no where near for me 

on the plus side I got three numbers up for a massive £25 cash payout!

great comp roy :notworthy:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy, I`m glad you took my suggestion about not including a certain skier`s name in the draw, you know it makes sense :thumbs_up:


 What??? :swoon:

Congratulations to the worthy winners, and it almost goes without saying that this has been without doubt the worst competition ever, cheers Roy :rltrlt:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Many thanks to Roy for running the competition and to Davey P for not coming first second and third. :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the competition @Roy great forum this is :rltrlt:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity, Roy.......


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Just back from me hols.

Thanks for the competition Roy and my most sincere condolences for your loss.

Buster


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Congrats winners. :thumbsup:

I gave up doing competitions. :watch:

If I fell in a bed of roses, I'd come out smelling of $h!t. :laughing2dw:


----------

